# Final pictures



## chippypah (Dec 24, 2007)

The final pictures.
Cheers
Pete


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Now that is really wicked. Pete excellent job to cool to cool. Loss for words here can you believe that hahaaha  Just great. Wow.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Awesome job Pete. Love the grain in the lamp.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Pete, that is one beautiful peice of work. I am truly amazed at your skill and design ability.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Pete that is absolutely beautiful. Well done.


----------



## nzgeordie (Oct 22, 2006)

Wow! Great work, Pete! Can I ask what the material is or did I miss something?


----------



## chippypah (Dec 24, 2007)

Hey mate I thought that i put it in the write up, But it was a piece of plum. I also have another large piece down the workshop, but have not had the design in mind yet.
Thanks everybody for you very kind words, and I am so pleased that you enjoyed the process.
Cheers
Pete


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

Pete

Once again, you have created a work of beauty. That is a fine looking piece of wood and a beautiful grain that adds to the distinction of your finished product. 

Great job!
Have a great woodworking day!

Later
John


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Nice job Pete! That is just too cool! 

Corey


----------

